# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK Exclusive:: Director Mr. B Unnikrishnan on 'The Thriller' to Forumkeralam

## Saathan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3Apqg0kkD8]YouTube - Mr.B Unnikrishnan on 'The Thriller' to www.forumkeralam.com[/ame]





*ithu varamozhi aakki thanna Merit nu thanksss....*

----------


## Saaradhi

thanks saathan  and lakkorannnnnn.....................................  .greatttttttttttttt

----------


## Laleattan

egere interview cheythu kazinjille

----------


## MALABARI

greatttttttttttt  :cheers:

----------


## abcdmachan

Thanks Sathaan......
Great wrk.....
Ithu ennu record cheythatha????

----------


## nambu1990

supoer...thanks sathan..lakooran........

----------


## Siva

thaaaanks ithinte pinnil ulla elaaaperkkum.........

----------


## vinodsreehari

Thanks Saathan !!

----------


## UoB

thanks Saathan and Lakooran ,gud job  :Clapping:  

Article il watermark ittudae ?

----------


## mallufan

Tiger njan kandittilla. pakshe unnisirinte scriptilulla nalloru padamaanennu kettittundu. athupole aavatte ithum ennu aashamsikkunnu.

----------


## Saathan

> thanks Saathan and Lakooran ,gud job  
> 
> Article il watermark ittudae ?


athu ippolla njan orthathu  :Doh:

----------


## Merit

Thankss man.......

----------


## Yuvaa

*Thankx Saathaan & Lakkoojee...!!!*
*Machaa paperil Advt onnum illello...*

----------


## maryland

Thanks Saathan and Lakkooran.......!

----------


## UoB

> athu ippolla njan orthathu


kurachu late ayalum add chythille  :thumright: 
ithinidekku arenkilum adichu matikanumo  :Helpsmilie:

----------


## Saathan

> kurachu late ayalum add chythille 
> *ithinidekku arenkilum adichu matikanumo*


 :Swoon:   :No:   :Bored:   :Suicide:

----------


## Baazigar

> [
> 
> *Hard Work inu Bhalam Undagatte.. All The Best...*


Bhalam alla machoo.. Phalam.. ucharanathilulla pishaku ezhuthilum aavarthikkano..

----------


## Saathan

*njan marannu... malayalam font lekku aakki thanna Merit nu valiya oru thanks undu...*

----------


## UoB

> 


agane onnum nadanitillenu prathekshikam :Lapharp:

----------


## UoB

> *njan marannu... malayalam font lekku aakki thanna Merit nu valiya oru thanks undu...*


machanu ennu motham maravi anello : :Saddam: 

aa second question answer complete alello, " ettavum " kazhinnjittu onnu illa,
bhaki ellam kidu ayitundu  :Ok:  :Ok:  :cheers:

----------


## Saathan

> machanu ennu motham maravi anello :
> 
> aa second question answer complete alello, " ettavum " kazhinnjittu onnu illa,
> bhaki ellam kidu ayitundu


maravi rogam undu enikku  :Scared:   :Sad:

----------


## UoB

> maravi rogam undu enikku


enikum illathilla : :Biggrin: : Santosh Brahmi kazhichal mathi  :Tooth:   :Dntknw:

----------


## Saathan

> enikum illathilla :: Santosh Brahmi kazhichal mathi


njan serious ayitta paranjathu  :Silenced: 

innu 12.30 ku ulla meeting nu njan poyathu 1.30 ku  :Doh:

----------


## UoB

> njan serious ayitta paranjathu 
> 
> innu 12.30 ulla meeting nu njan poyathu 1.30 ku


njanum karyamayittu thanne ya paranjathu, enikkum chilapolzhokke nalla maravi undu  :pale:   :compress: ,

pinne santosh brahmi yude karyam thamashekku paranjatha  :Detective: 

aadhyamayitano igane ?
mobile il reminder onnum vekarillae  :Boat:

----------


## Saathan

> njanum karyamayittu thanne ya paranjathu, enikkum chilapolzhokke nalla maravi undu  ,
> 
> pinne santosh brahmi yude karyam thamashekku paranjatha 
> 
> aadhyamayitano igane ?
> mobile il reminder onnum vekarillae


maravi thudangittu ippo kurachu kaalam ayi... njan ini 1 month fk browsing kurakkuvan pokuva...

----------


## critic

Thanks Lakkoo. Hard hitting questions were less this time. Much formal. But great effort :)

According to what Unni has said, if a 4 cr movie collects 1.75 cr share from theatres, it can become break even ---> that implies to 'Anwar' as well. right?
Does this Anwar can be now termed as 'Average' earner.

----------


## Saathan

> Thanks Lakkoo. Hard hitting questions were less this time. Much formal. But great effort :)
> 
> According to what Unni has said, if a 4 cr movie collects 1.75 cr share from theatres, it can become break even ---> *that implies to 'Anwar' as well. right?
> Does this Anwar can be now termed as 'Average' earner.*


anwar average aanu... nalla initial kitti pinne right num huge amount kitti... 
producer nu nashttam vannittilla pakshe ivide ulla chila members athu agree cheyillennu mathram...

----------


## noonu

edited....

----------


## UoB

> maravi thudangittu ippo kurachu kaalam ayi... njan ini 1 month fk browsing kurakkuvan pokuva...


 :Neutral:  yes oru break edukunathu valare nallathayirkum :thumright:  :thumright:

----------


## critic

> anwar average aanu... nalla initial kitti pinne right num huge amount kitti... 
> producer nu nashttam vannittilla pakshe ivide ulla chila members athu agree cheyillennu mathram...


Hmm. I think what PR requires now is an 'unquestionable' hit.
Something like a 'Madambi' from Unni. Hope 'Thriller' can do it!

----------


## Saathan

> Hmm. I think what PR requires now is an 'unquestionable' hit.
> Something like a 'Madambi' from Unni. Hope 'Thriller' can do it!


Arjunan Saakshi, City of God, Urumi...

ithil AS il enikku nalla hope undu.... superhit avumennu karutham...

----------


## critic

> Arjunan Saakshi, City of God, Urumi...
> 
> ithil AS il enikku nalla hope undu.... superhit avumennu karutham...


Ya, if AS is made as PFC wants then its sure thing to look forward too.
AS will definetely  be a more commercial movie than Passenger.
But thats for 2011.
In 2010, PR  needs a Certified solo hit.
He has a blockbuster two hero movie in Pokkriraja, Average grosser in Anwar and flops like Thantonni. Also, other language grossers in kerala like 'Ravanan'. If he can get a sure hit before 2010 closes then u know to which star this year blongs to! :)

----------


## Saathan

> Ya, if AS is made as PFC wants then its sure thing to look forward too.
> AS will definetely  be a more commercial movie than Passenger.
> But thats for 2011.
> In 2010, PR  needs a Certified solo hit.
> He has a blockbuster two hero movie in Pokkriraja, Average grosser in Anwar and flops like Thantonni. Also, other language grossers in kerala like 'Ravanan'. If he can get a sure hit before 2010 closes then u know to which star this year blongs to! :)


Thriller hit aayal mathiyayirunnu  :Good:

----------


## KHILADI

Great.Thanks Sathan,Lakku,Merit and all who behind this interview.

Let's hope Thriller has come out well. :Clap3:

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

Thanks To Saathan,Lakkooran, and Merit.
Good work...also the greenish colour mix.

----------


## Engineers

> Tiger njan kandittilla. pakshe unnisirinte scriptilulla nalloru padamaanennu kettittundu. athupole aavatte ithum ennu aashamsikkunnu.


 
Thriller athra valya sambavam onnum alla..

shajikailas direction aaya kondu kurach racy aanu...

pinne climax was really cool ! nammal pratheekshikkaathathu aanu thannathu...  :Konnade:

----------


## vinodsreehari

> Thriller athra valya sambavam onnum alla..
> 
> shajikailas direction aaya kondu kurach racy aanu...
> 
> pinne climax was really cool ! nammal pratheekshikkaathathu aanu thannathu...


Tiger alle ??

----------


## yash

*thanks saathan and lakooran..... Good work.... *

----------


## psycho

tnxxx lakkooran and sathan.... grt work........

----------


## ClubAns

*Thanks Saathan.....Lakkooran and Merit....

kettilla..vaayichu.......FK ippol valare adhikam valarnnu kazhinju.......

Amal Neerad-nu ittu oru kottu undallo?
*

----------


## veecee

kollallo  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Rayamanikyam

Thnx Saathan.............

----------


## Sameer

Thanks guys !!

----------


## National Star

great work thanks..... :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## nasrani

great work....thanks all

----------


## kunjachan

thanks............Thriller hit aavatte

----------


## kallan pavithran

Thanks! All the best for the movie!

----------


## nryn

Thanks Saaathan and Lakkooran. Thriller oru minimum nilavaram pularthiyaal definitely clutch pidikkum. Valya competition onnum illaatha time aanu. Naale ithu Bangalore il release illathathu kashtamaayi. Naale enikku holiday aanu, could have watched it tomorrow itself.

----------


## Engineers

> Tiger alle ??


 
yes ...  :Neutral:

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

*Thank uu sathannnnnnnnnnnnn*

----------


## guru



----------


## ClubAns

*^^^

ithu Thriller thread alla...............
*

----------


## Frankenstein

Thanks Saathan ,Lakku and merit  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers: 

Gr8 efforts !

----------


## cinemabrantan

Thanks.......

----------


## Saathan

:FK ROCKZ:  ..........

----------


## Saathan

> thanks saathan  and lakkorannnnnn.....................................  .greatttttttttttttt





> Thanks Sathaan......
> Great wrk.....
> Ithu ennu record cheythatha????





> supoer...thanks sathan..lakooran........





> thaaaanks ithinte pinnil ulla elaaaperkkum.........





> Thanks Saathan !!





> thanks Saathan and Lakooran ,gud job  
> 
> Article il watermark ittudae ?


 :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## Lakkooran

*Welcome All.....

All The Best to Unnikrishnan Sir
*

----------


## Rohith

> *Welcome All.....
> 
> All The Best to Unnikrishnan Sir
> *


padam kalakuo..?

----------


## Lakkooran

> padam kalakuo..?


 :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:

----------


## John Raj

> 


 :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Rohith

> 


padam pottiyal unni pinne ee vazhik thirinju nokilla... ningale pacha teri vilikanum chance und...

----------


## Lakkooran

> padam pottiyal unni pinne ee vazhik thirinju nokilla... ningale pacha teri vilikanum chance und...


Never. Athorikkalum sambhavikkilla :Meeting:

----------


## Rohith

> Never. Athorikkalum sambhavikkilla


hope so.... :Yeye:

----------


## John Raj

> hope so....


 :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## Saathan

> 


 :Yeye:   :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## Samachayan

Thanx lakku,saathan,merit

----------


## Saathan

> Thanx lakku,saathan,merit


welcome  :Hi:

----------


## Lakkooran

Thanks for ForumKeralam's support - Mr. Unnikrishnan...

----------


## Warlord

thanks sathan and lakkooran.........

----------


## Saathan

view koodnnillallo? entho problem undu thonnunnu...

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Ya, if AS is made as PFC wants then its sure thing to look forward too.
> AS will definetely  be a more commercial movie than Passenger.
> But thats for 2011.
> In 2010, PR  needs a Certified solo hit.
> *He has a blockbuster two hero movie in Pokkriraja, Average grosser in Anwar and flops like Thantonni. Also, other language grossers in kerala like 'Ravanan'. If he can get a sure hit before 2010 closes then u know to which star this year blongs to!* :)


Mammooty has PokkiriRaja(blockbuster) & Pranchiyetan(certified solo hit). If Best Actor can become a hit, then I hope to which star this year belongs to. :)
(Agree- there were flops like Drona, Pramani & Vande Matram). Not counting Kutty Sranku, since it's an art movie. If it has to be counted, then Pritvi's off-beat movie Punyam Aham also has to be counted.

----------


## MALABARI

angane unnikrishananu veendum oru hit...pritvikku oru solo hit koodi

----------


## National Star

> angane unnikrishananu veendum oru hit...pritvikku oru solo hit koodi


 :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## mallufan

ee unnisir enne aksharaarthathil njettichu. ANWARil undayirunna pratheekshayude 100il oru amsham polum enikku Thriller-nekkurichu undayilla.

----------


## vinodsreehari

> ee unnisir enne aksharaarthathil njettichu. ANWARil undayirunna pratheekshayude 100il oru amsham polum enikku Thriller-nekkurichu undayilla.


athu mathramala . aadhyam irangiya trailers onnum athra mechamullathayirunnila. songs koodi kettappol pratheeksha poyi.. Pinne insvestigation thrillersinu eppozhum oru success potential undu ennullathayirunnu eka pratheeksha ..athu koluthi....

----------


## mallufan

> Mammooty has PokkiriRaja(blockbuster) & Pranchiyetan(certified solo hit). If Best Actor can become a hit, then I hope to which star this year belongs to. :)
> (Agree- there were flops like Drona, Pramani & Vande Matram). Not counting Kutty Sranku, since it's an art movie. If it has to be counted, then Pritvi's off-beat movie Punyam Aham also has to be counted.


Appo ikkayude koode dileepinem koottamo.. has 1 solo superhit (Pappi), 1 avg(BodyGuard), and Karyasthan(maybe a superhit. as of now a hit). Aagathan is the only flop. 2 solo hits undu. athu pore. dont mind the quality of the stories. quality nokkan thudangiyal pranchiyettan ozhike oru hitum ee varsham undavilla.

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Appo ikkayude koode dileepinem koottamo.. has 1 solo superhit (Pappi), 1 avg(BodyGuard), and Karyasthan(maybe a superhit. as of now a hit). Aagathan is the only flop. 2 solo hits undu. athu pore. dont mind the quality of the stories. quality nokkan thudangiyal pranchiyettan ozhike oru hitum ee varsham undavilla.


Dileep is definitely a contender.

----------


## Jason

kallan pavithran upload cheytha video nammalku youtubeil itoode..or get a better quality one..its a crucial turning point of fk through this..and we should support the movie... fk will be more popular now..

----------


## Saathan

> kallan pavithran upload cheytha video nammalku youtubeil itoode..or get a better quality one..its a crucial turning point of fk through this..and we should support the movie... fk will be more popular now..


youtube il already upload cheythittundu... kallante thriller review thread il poyal kittum....

----------


## mallufan

> Dileep is definitely a contender.


ente abhiprayathil ee varshathe ithuvareyulla standings ithanu.

1) *Mammootty*- shined in both commercial and class movies. Pranchiyettanum Pokkiriraajayum mammootty-de randu mukhangal kaatti. Kuttysrankiloode national attention nedi. BA vijayamayalum parajayam ayalum ee varshathe thaaram mammukka thanne.

*B.O. stats*- 1 blockbuster, 1 solo hit/superhit, 3 flops

2) *Dileep*- comeback of dileep after 3-4 years. Varshathinte Thudakkam moshamayenkilum pappiyode time turn cheythu. Pappi and Karyasthan highlighted the family support for dileep. Pakshe pulli 2001-2003ile formil ayittilla. ennalum pazhaya dileep aavanulla shramangal thudangi. Mary koode release aayale poornamayi vilayiruthan pattu.

*B.O. stats*- 1 solo superhit, 1 solo hit/superhit(not confirmed), 1 avg(including rights), 1 flop

3) *Prithviraj*- best year for him after 2006, but he is not the  best of the year. Pokkiriraja, Anwar, Thriller enni filmsiloode action  films cheyyanulla ability theliyichu. SG, better watch out. Oru Actor  enna nilayil thante critics nu shakthamaya marupadi prithvi  koduthittundu.

*B.O stats*- 1 blockbuster, 1 avg., 1 solo hit( unconfirmed), 1 flop

3)* Mohanlal*- Lalettan fans ennodu dayavayi kshamikkanam. shikkar allathe  vere vijayam onnum ee varsham ithuvare kandilla. pakshe addhehathinte samayam  sheriyayathinte soochanakal kaanunnu. Kandahar oru vijayamayal addheham  munpanthiyil ethum. Sure. adutha varsham lalettantethu aavum ennanu ente pratheeksha.

*B.O. stats*- 1 solo superhit/megahit, 1 flop/avg(not sure), 1 flop (Janakan cherthilla)

4) *Jayasurya*- Cocktail-iloode thante acting talent theliyichu.  Happy husbands-iloode mattoru hit nedi. Nallavan aanu eka karinizhal. 4  friendsilum mattullavarekkal thilangi..

*B.O. stats so far*- 1 superhit, 1 hit, 2 flops

5)* Kunchakko*- Comeback year for him. kurachu simple hit moviesil thante saannidhyam ariyichu. Oru actor enna nilayil kurachoodi mature ayittundu.

*B.O. stats*- 1 superhit, 1 hit,  1 avg, 2 flops



Kunchakko- Jayasuryayil aaranu better ennu theerumanikkan mela.

Jayaram, Indrajith,  ennivareyum ee varshathe stars aayi koottam.

----------


## ABE

> ee unnisir enne aksharaarthathil njettichu. ANWARil undayirunna pratheekshayude 100il oru amsham polum enikku Thriller-nekkurichu undayilla.


Ente pradheeksha thettiyilla...I feel its going to rock from the begining :Welcome:  :Welcome:  :Welcome:

----------


## kalipuvinu

> Ente pradheeksha thettiyilla...I feel its going to rock from the begining


 :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:

----------


## ABE

> 


 :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Jason

i agree with u machafan..

----------

